# How do you stay cool during the hot summer months?



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> As the temperatures heat up, it’s time to review your warm weather safety standards for your electrical crew. While it’s important to stay on track while on working on projects or completing service calls for customers, you have a responsibility to protect your workers from exposure to temperature extremes. OSHA makes it easy for you to remember your responsibilities in this area, which come down to the organization’s three chosen keywords: Water, Rest, and Shade. *Warm Weather Safety Precautions for your Crew*


Will you be taking specific measures for weather safety standards for you and/or your crew this summer?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Haven't had to worry about it this year, had frost again last night.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We do the same thing y'all do in Texas. We swat bugs and suffer through, praying and waiting for late October to come :sad:


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Take a 2 gallon jug of ice water instead of bottled water and a change of clothes is kept in the truck with extra t-shirts.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ask for a layoff


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Go up to the other house which is 4,500 ft above sea level , but maybe not so much this year due to volcanic fog issues since that one is located on the same island as Kilauea volcano , but separated from it by Moana Kea and Moana Loa mountains.. Usual highest temp there in summer is 80. Nights drop down to the fifties.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Stay in air conditioned spaces. Namely my living room or office.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Go up to the other house which is 4,500 ft above sea level , but maybe not so much this year due to volcanic fog issues since that one is located on the same island as Kilauea volcano , but separated from it by Moana Kea and Moana Loa mountains.. Usual highest temp there in summer is 80. Nights drop down to the fifties.


Hey if you do go up there grab that cup of lava for Hax. He keeps bugging me about it.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Lightest shorts and t-shirt you can find. Stay hydrated and try to work in the shade. Douse my head in water regularly if it's really hot.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

drsparky said:


> Haven't had to worry about it this year, had frost again last night.



50 degrees here at night means 30 degrees in Maine at night. :surprise:


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Embrace the sweat. Wear big funny hat's, and thin long sleeves. Oh, and thin wool socks. Drink lots of water and switch to electrolytes later in the day.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

drsparky said:


> Haven't had to worry about it this year, had frost again last night.


Just take off from work on the three days of summer you have and you won't have to worry about it. :vs_laugh:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Laugh hard because I know I'm going into an attic soon. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whocares05050 (May 14, 2018)

In Florida here. It's hot as hell.... but when we do service calls and have to do attic work we will always schedule it for 1st job in morning and never work in an attic past 11am. For outside calls we just work fast and get the **** done quickly and move on the the indoor calls haha


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Drink a lot of icewater. Soak your t-shirt in cold water. Take cold showers / baths.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The guys mentioned today they want to start work at 6am


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I just put on my speedo, grab a few pints, and sit by the pool :vs_laugh:


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

emtnut said:


> I just put on my speedo, grab a few pints, and sit by the pool :vs_laugh:


Please DO NOT send us pictures.....:vs_laugh:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

What is this "heat" you speak of?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> The guys mentioned today they want to start work at 6am


I know a guy that reports to his factory at 5 am 6 days a week. Reports at 5 am!

I asked him why so early?
He responded that he likes to get up early and get off early and he took a petition around the factory and got enough signatures that they actually changed the work hours.


I can tell you one thing. Had he come to me with that petition, I would not have signed it and I would go on a one man crusade to stop him! 

Idiot!


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> I know a guy that reports to his factory at 5 am 6 days a week. Reports at 5 am!
> 
> I asked him why so early?
> He responded that he likes to get up early and get off early and he took a petition around the factory and got enough signatures that they actually changed the work hours.
> ...


So I guess you're not a morning person? :vs_laugh:


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Grab my laptop*

It is around 85-95 deg. in the plant. On them real hot days I grab my laptop and head to the air conditioned cafeteria to do project work, wink wink.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

when i worked in attics during hot weather i use a blower like this and flexible ducting to blow cool air up where i was working.
one like this


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

I wish there was a way to water cool humans...

Iv learned to embrace the sweat (helps the most), ice cubes on pulse points every now and then, and find fun ways to make cool farmers tan designs


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

StriickeN said:


> I wish there was a way to water cool humans...
> 
> Iv learned to embrace the sweat (helps the most), ice cubes on pulse points every now and then, and find fun ways to make cool farmers tan designs


we also use these cool vests and i can tell you from experience the are great.
https://www.glaciertek.com/


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Once you get use to the heat its not to bad having to work in it. Any thing lower than 70F im looking for a jacket and at 45F im looking for long johns.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

First of all I always stay hydrated.

Secondly I never drink really cold beverages when I'm hot.

I also dress for the temps I'll be exposed to.

Lastly I'm one that would rather deal with heat than cold, I abhor wearing coats and jackets and would probably be very comfortable in a nudist colony.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I know a guy that reports to his factory at 5 am 6 days a week. Reports at 5 am!
> 
> I asked him why so early?
> He responded that he likes to get up early and get off early and he took a petition around the factory and got enough signatures that they actually changed the work hours.
> ...


To each his own, I always preferred to work 0300-1100 if possible or 2300-0700 and 0600-1400 if that was all there was.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Just so you know cold liquids in the mouth activate your body’s cold defenses. Closing up pores and slowing blood flow to the top layers of skin. 

Hot liquids have the opposite effect of course, sending your body’s cooling mechanisms into over drive. In many hot parts of the world it’s customary to drink hot tea to cool off. 

This is not just folk wisdom. These effects have been documented. 

I don’t care though. I have a real ( 20 yr old) Thermos and it gets ice and water in the morning. If it lasts all day there’s still some ice in it the next morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Flyingsod said:


> Just so you know cold liquids in the mouth activate your body’s cold defenses. Closing up pores and slowing blood flow to the top layers of skin.
> 
> Hot liquids have the opposite effect of course, sending your body’s cooling mechanisms into over drive. In many hot parts of the world it’s customary to drink hot tea to cool off.
> 
> ...


I drink coffee all day long in florida. Yokals think im nuts.

When working in high heat we keep a eye on each other. If anyone looks like they have stopped sweating / acting odd we know there in trouble. (once you have been on a team for a while you know the guys well enough to spot a problem early)

In extreme heat we work on 10 in (max) 10 out (min) even with chill vests.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Flyingsod said:


> Just so you know cold liquids in the mouth activate your body’s cold defenses. Closing up pores and slowing blood flow to the top layers of skin.
> 
> Hot liquids have the opposite effect of course, sending your body’s cooling mechanisms into over drive. In many hot parts of the world it’s customary to drink hot tea to cool off.
> 
> ...


I'm growing weary of these silly "ironic theories". Sweating cools you down. Getting hot enough to sweat and wearing thin clothing that covers your body and retains sweat keeps you cool.

If a guy is getting heat stressed I am not going to give him hot water or tea or put a hot towel on his head.

I am also not going to drink a slushy when I'm struggling to stay warm in the winter.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Whocares05050 (May 14, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣🤣




TGGT said:


> Flyingsod said:
> 
> 
> > Just so you know cold liquids in the mouth activate your body’s cold defenses. Closing up pores and slowing blood flow to the top layers of skin.
> ...


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Water is your friend. Ice water is sexy. Pour some ice water over a headband, wring it out and put it on your head. It feels good! It draws out the heat and makes you more comfortable.

Keep a towel dedicated to wiping sweat. Have spare shirts and change shirts a couple times/ day. Same with socks & underwear if you can, and even boots too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I'm growing weary of these silly "ironic theories". Sweating cools you down. Getting hot enough to sweat and wearing thin clothing that covers your body and retains sweat keeps you cool.
> 
> If a guy is getting heat stressed I am not going to give him hot water or tea or put a hot towel on his head.
> 
> I am also not going to drink a slushy when I'm struggling to stay warm in the winter.


The hot tea suggestion works. 

It's very popular in India and the middle east.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Whocares05050 said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣


I would put so much more interest in your posts if they didn't contain a list of gibberish.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

One of the buildings I am constantly in typically pushes the 100F mark all winter and over that in the summer at floor level, never mind 25' up on the crane. I ditch the t-shirt under my coveralls, where shorts when I know I won't have to shovel a foot of snow in the morning, and drink lots of water. I also try and limit my time in there to no more than a couple hours at a stretch, and take breaks when I'm doing more physical work.. Then when I'm done, I ring out my hard hat and gonch, drive home with the window down and enjoy a cold one on the deck..
We also keep freezies in the freezer too which sometimes helps..


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

glen1971 said:


> One of the buildings I am constantly in typically pushes the 100F mark all winter and over that in the summer at floor level, never mind 25' up on the crane. I ditch the t-shirt under my coveralls, where shorts when I know I won't have to shovel a foot of snow in the morning, and drink lots of water. I also try and limit my time in there to no more than a couple hours at a stretch, and take breaks when I'm doing more physical work.. Then when I'm done, I ring out my hard hat and gonch, drive home with the window down and enjoy a cold one on the deck..
> We also keep freezies in the freezer too which sometimes helps..


Paper mill?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

MTW said:


> Paper mill?


Sour gas compressor building with a 4,200 hp natural gas engine in it for a heater..


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

emtnut said:


> I just put on my speedo, grab a few pints, and sit by the pool :vs_laugh:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Back when I did work in the heat, my pool saved my life a few times. Drove home and took a dip and just soaked until I was cooled down.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The hot tea suggestion works.
> 
> It's very popular in India and the middle east.


I've had coffee/caffeine to jump start the sweating process in the morning but continuously drinking hot fluids as the day gets hotter makes no sense.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> To each his own, I always preferred to work 0300-1100 if possible or 2300-0700 and 0600-1400 if that was all there was.


What are those in real times. Is that the metric system? :devil3:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> What are those in real times. Is that the metric system? :devil3:


3 am - 11 am

11 pm - 7 am

6 am - 2 pm

LOL, just 24 hr time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I've had coffee/caffeine to jump start the sweating process in the morning but continuously drinking hot fluids as the day gets hotter makes no sense.


Try it sometime.

I try and stay with room temp water myself, never iced.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Why does this same thread come up every year? It's akin to saying "The sky is blue. Water is wet."


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> Why does this same thread come up every year? It's akin to saying "The sky is blue. Water is wet."


Don't forget obligatory winter cold and snow threads.......

I had to resort to flipping on split ac just now, it is stinking hot.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Don't forget obligatory winter cold and snow threads.......
> 
> I had to resort to flipping on split ac just now, it is stinking hot.


Haven't had my a/c on yet this year.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

heres a question.

Do you guys skip using anti-perspirant in the heat. If sweating is meant to cool the body then anti-perspirant seems like a bad idea to me.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I was like a greased pig today. 
Nothing to beat the heat with. In the sun working on chillers all day. Didn’t mater how much coffee or water I drank. I was drained by the time I took a cold shower after work. 

But I still wouldn’t trade it for an office job. 
I like being the hero to the office ladies.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It hit 85 and I worked in an non air conditioned building today. First world problem.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MTW said:


> It hit 85 and I worked in an non air conditioned building today. First world problem.


Not bad today... but we're heading to 105 by Friday and Saturday.... That's when we just sit in the pool all day with cold drinks.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Switched said:


> Not bad today... but we're heading to 105 by Friday and Saturday.... That's when we just sit in the pool all day with cold drinks.



105 in California? You're clearly away from the coast. :laughing: I got to experience 108 in the Imperial Valley. That was.....interesting...to say the least.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

gpop said:


> heres a question.
> 
> Do you guys skip using anti-perspirant in the heat. If sweating is meant to cool the body then anti-perspirant seems like a bad idea to me.


I don't like the idea of anti-prespirant, I just use deodorant.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 3 am - 11 am
> 
> 11 pm - 7 am
> 
> ...



lots of people cant get used to military time (24 hour)
3 pm (past noon) is 12:00 plus 3:00 = 15:00 

simple math but the terminology makes some people go fuzzy headed trying to wrap their head around it:devil3:

12 midnight is 24:00 and ends the 24 hour time period 
thus begins the new day 1 minute past midnight or 00:01


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

gnuuser said:


> lots of people cant get used to military time (24 hour)
> 3 pm (past noon) is 12:00 plus 3:00 = 15:00
> 
> simple math but the terminology makes some people go fuzzy headed trying to wrap their head around it:devil3:
> ...


So who has the Balls to four watch?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

When I was in the field I preferred to start early. My ideal start time was 5:00 am. I was forced 1/2 the time to start at 6:00 am. 

Now days to stay cool - I Hit those job sites that are hot ones first thing in the AM! 
Then I just turn the A/C up in the car, between job sites.
Then find a nice shady spot to do my data entry into the lap top.

Working for the Gov't has its perks


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

splatz said:


> I don't like the idea of anti-prespirant, I just use deodorant.


Just let me say, Thank You! :shutup:


----------



## Otterinaround (Feb 13, 2018)

*Sweat, pee and the burning heat of summer...*

Now to expound in medical geek territory....:glasses:

Sweat is actually blood... or lymph leaking out of your system much like pee leaking out of your kidneys into your bladder. lain: So first off your blood needs to be close enough to the skin for the sweat glands to fill up ( athletes sweat more effectively than porky people... and people with circulation problems are usually the first ones hit with heat stroke)

Trouble is... for sweat to work there are external requirements as well... air should be moving around you and the humidity shouldn't be too high. (think swamp cooler)

If the humidity is too high... the water turning into steam doesn't have the chance... the sweat just sits there.:devil3:

With the ice vs room temperature water debate there is a HUGE pile of stuff we learned before in the middle east. :crying:

it boils down to this....

Ice water TRICKS you into thinking you have enough H2O in your system when you're actually short of water. 

If you're at the point where Ice water is making a difference in your body temperature... you've screwed up WAAAAY back when it shouldn't have been necessary... Ice water on pulse points cools the blood... sending it away from the sweat glands and into the core (not much heat exchange going on there) 

So for places like Miami with DEATH humidity and no air movement sometimes your only relief comes from a slushy near your arteries...:crying:

Best bet is to hydrate according to the color of you pee.... Pee should be clear. 
If you're not peeing.... you're dehydrated... 
If your pee is yellow... you're dehydrated...(yes I get that sometimes you pee yellow because you ate something or needed to take an antibiotic for a bit of sideways mambo bother because you didn't put on your rain coat before splashing in the pool....:vs_laugh BUT the truth of the matter is sometimes your body needs a big amount of water to get rid of the waste in the system.

Now before tin foil hatters talk about hyponatremia (peeing so much you actually lose salt) most people don't understand electrolytes enough to be able to put them to good use... TOo much makes trouble and too little of the right type of electrolyte can throw out the others making the entire situation a mess.

What you want are fluids that have a similar chemistry to blood in terms of salts... potassium, sodium...chloride... and carbonate... NOT MUCH out there has this... 

enter the British special forces tid bit... 
coconut water (that's right think Tom Hanks in Castaway) coconut water is good enough to be used as EMERGENCY IV FLUID. So the stuff works out really well for fixing electrolyte problems

So instead of the other junk, consider adding coconut water to the truck.

Wishing you all the best... any questions feel free to reply.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

So if i add coconut milk to my coffee instead of cow milk im good to go then. 

Thanks Doc


----------



## Otterinaround (Feb 13, 2018)

gpop said:


> So if i add coconut milk to my coffee instead of cow milk im good to go then.
> 
> Thanks Doc


Lol common mistake coconut water isn't coconut milk. 

There's also coconut water that is derived from cooking coconut in regular water.

Neither is the REAL osmotically neutral coconut water that i mentioned in my reply.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Otterinaround said:


> Lol common mistake coconut water isn't coconut milk.
> 
> There's also coconut water that is derived from cooking coconut in regular water.
> 
> Neither is the REAL osmotically neutral coconut water that i mentioned in my reply.



So skip the coconut milk and just add the coffee to the coconut water. 

osmotically oh you mean a diffusion of fluid through a semipermeable membrane from a solution with a low solute concentration to a solution with a higher solute concentration until there is an equal solute concentration on both sides of the membrane. 

is that something like a coffee filter?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Made a mistake of asking my daughter the college know it all what osmotically meant and she explained it. Then she ran on and on and on. Now my head hurts

time for a coffee.


----------



## Otterinaround (Feb 13, 2018)

Oops, typo... osmoLALic (ly) neutral.


----------



## Olddude (Jun 27, 2018)

back when i went to the desert for the first time i had an navaho brother who took me under his wing. the best thing to do in the extreme heat is wear a over shirt long sleeved. this holds in the cooling sweat that cools the body. t shirt the long sleeve shirt. yes i know it sounds harsh all that cloth in such heat. but here is the real talk youngsters... the arabs dont wear one layer of clothing in the 135 f desert. so get smart and wear a second layer to hold in your valuable sweat. if it dehydrates away you will get over heated, if you hold it close to your skin and allow only minimuim lose of moisture you will be able to endure the worst of the worst.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Osmosis is the flow of water through a semi permeable membrane, such as the cell membrane. In your body, osmotic pressure will push water into the cells or pull water from the cells, depending on the concentration of electrolytes etc. in the fluid compared to in the cells. Coconut water is supposedly osmotically neutral meaning it doesn't want to push or pull, it's the "right" solution in a properly hydrated person, not too much salt not too little. 

If you use your pee as a guide, which is pretty hard to beat, you want to be peeing clear or close to clear (and you DON'T want to be not peeing at all). If you have to drink say a quart a day during your shift to keep peeing clear, you probably have nothing to worry about depleting your electrolytes (mainly sodium and potassium) in your sweat, you'll replenish those from your normal food, in fact most people probably get too much sodium in the first place and sweating some off might actually be helpful. 

If you are drinking say a gallon or more a day to keep up with your sweating, you want to consider electrolytes too. Gatorade is OK but it has so much sugar with the electrolytes, there is a sugar free version now but I have not tried it or read the label. The sugar may be valuable for say a football player doing two-a-days in the Florida heat - this is what gatorade was supposedly developed for - but not many people have room for the sugar in their diet at work. 

Even if you're really working like a rented mine mule, Gatorade is too concentrated out of the bottle, you're better off mixing it 50-50 with water / ice IMO. If you just don't have room for the sugar you can try adding K-lite salt (50% regular sodium salt, 50% potassium salt) in your regular drink. It's a little funky taste but you'll see it's familiar, it will have a gatorade flavor which not coincidentally tastes a little like sweat.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Maybe some of you, ummm def some of you maybe most of you don’t remember the original Gatorade. It was called green death flavor and I’m pretty sure they forced football players to drink sea water and piss into the bottles to get that flavor. 

It wasn’t meant to taste awesome it was meant as medicine for athletes and that’s how it tasted. After a few years Pepsi bought it and changed the formula and added tones of sugar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Give a heat stroke victim Pedialyte if you have it.


----------



## Olddude (Jun 27, 2018)

that was excellent advice !


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

Olddude said:


> back when i went to the desert for the first time i had an navaho brother who took me under his wing. the best thing to do in the extreme heat is wear a over shirt long sleeved. this holds in the cooling sweat that cools the body. t shirt the long sleeve shirt. yes i know it sounds harsh all that cloth in such heat. but here is the real talk youngsters... the arabs dont wear one layer of clothing in the 135 f desert. so get smart and wear a second layer to hold in your valuable sweat. if it dehydrates away you will get over heated, if you hold it close to your skin and allow only minimuim lose of moisture you will be able to endure the worst of the worst.



I always wear a long sleeve shirt and long pants. Today, you can buy Bulwark (or equivalent) with a 4.1 ATPV rating that's similar to wearing an old untreated/rated 65% polyester/35% cotton. Here in St. Louis, with dew point temps over 70 degrees, 100% cotton holds to much water.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Olddude said:


> back when i went to the desert for the first time i had an navaho brother who took me under his wing. the best thing to do in the extreme heat is wear a over shirt long sleeved. this holds in the cooling sweat that cools the body. t shirt the long sleeve shirt. yes i know it sounds harsh all that cloth in such heat. but here is the real talk youngsters... the arabs dont wear one layer of clothing in the 135 f desert. so get smart and wear a second layer to hold in your valuable sweat. if it dehydrates away you will get over heated, if you hold it close to your skin and allow only minimuim lose of moisture you will be able to endure the worst of the worst.


That's great advice in an arid climate.
Come down here in the South, especially where its a bit tropical and you will find out that you need to dress like Tarzan. Sweat doesn't evaporate when the humidity is 100%. A cotton shirt becomes a suffocating wet rag.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

In high humidity gravity pulls the sweat from you. It's like running water. It's very healthy. If you are not sweating, you are in big trouble. Drink lotsa agua amigo.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Every day was 20lb of ice, a case of beer, a case of water and a case of G juice.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Hit 105 today.

Supposed to hit 108 by Friday. It's like being in an attic all the time.

Below 100 I can cope pretty well but we are inside out of the sun and all the surfaces are radiating heat, it's like being in an oven.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

TGGT said:


> Hit 105 today.
> 
> Supposed to hit 108 by Friday. It's like being in an attic all the time.
> 
> ...


Friend doing power plant construction told me that they have banned energy drinks on site as so many people are dropping in the heat.

Nice and cool in florida just 96-97


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

TGGT said:


> Hit 105 today.
> 
> Supposed to hit 108 by Friday. It's like being in an attic all the time.
> 
> ...




98 degrees is the magic number. Above that and your body can’t loose heat by simple dissipation. Some form of active cooling becomes mandatory. Good thing we can sweat. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

TGGT said:


> Hit 105 today.
> 
> Supposed to hit 108 by Friday. It's like being in an attic all the time.
> 
> Below 100 I can cope pretty well but we are inside out of the sun and all the surfaces are radiating heat, it's like being in an oven.


Texas? California?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MTW said:


> Texas? California?


Texas. The sweat evaporates so quickly. It's a struggle to drink enough to still need to use the bathroom. I'm already in bed, I feel exhausted.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

*hot wipes at work*


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

that was ambient temp in my cogen plant for years during summer. 2 to 1 ratio of water to gatorade over course of the day. chilled headbands, limited staytimes.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

millelec said:


> that was ambient temp in my cogen plant for years during summer. 2 to 1 ratio of water to gatorade over course of the day. chilled headbands, limited staytimes.


Welcome back.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Forecast here outdoors for the next 5 days is 93, 92, 92, 91, 91 with a 50% chance of scattered thunderstorms.
Typical summer forecast.

Forecast here at my desk for the next 5 days is 78, 78, 78, 78, 78 with a 50% chance of scattered power naps. 
Typical summer forecast.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> Forecast here outdoors for the next 5 days is 93, 92, 92, 91, 91 with a 50% chance of scattered thunderstorms.
> Typical summer forecast.
> 
> Forecast here at my desk for the next 5 days is 78, 78, 78, 78, 78 with a 50% chance of scattered power naps.
> Typical summer forecast.


My mom has a place about 1.5 hours north of you, I've been there in the summer.  I quickly got used to the 2PM thunderstorms. :laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

We had a low pressure front move thru 2 days ago. It's been paradise since, balmy low to mid 80's, trade winds blowin and howlin. Not like summer is supposed to feel like. Whoop Whoop


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Forecast.


Honolulu
HI, United States




ThursdayPartly Cloudy79°70°
FridayMostly Cloudy78°70°
SaturdayMostly Cloudy78°69°
SundayMostly Cloudy78°68°
MondayScattered Thunderstorms79°70°


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Keep a spray bottle of water and soak your face/hair whenever you need it. As long as there's even a little bit of wind or a fan you can cool off pretty quick this way.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Most relief I ever had from heat on a jobsite is running ice water over a terry cloth headband, wringing it out and putting it on my head. 

Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I felt like my eyeballs were cooking in my skull.

Otherwise I fared better than yesterday.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Forecast.
> 
> 
> Honolulu
> ...






prick


Highs today were 102 to 106 with a heat index of 108 to 113.

Tomorrow 109 sheesh!

Glad we are done with the access, burg and fire, Just got an inspection for occupancy tomorrow at 2 pm. In that heat, I doubt it will last long.

trouble is, two hours drive there, 20 minute inspection, two hours back.

Oh well, I get paid overtime for all of it.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

https://picclick.com/NEW-MSA-Sunshield-for-MSA-Full-Brim-Hard-362268672634.html#&gid=1&pid=1



This thing is awesome. I find that people are scared of change/being different, and scoff at the visor. I guess a plus to getting older is you don't GAF what you look like. While they are getting scorched in the sun, my white boy face remains pasty and pretty.

If you work outside every day this might save you from some melanoma removals also.


It also rocks in the rain and snow, acting as a cowboy hat to protect your face and shoulders.

It's like a beach umbrella for your upper torso


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

zoltan said:


> It also rocks in the rain and snow, acting as a cowboy hat to protect your face and shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a beach umbrella for your upper torso



I’ve similar ones before but those actually look nice. I’ve done much the same thing with a hole cut in a price of cardboard and some duck tape. Looks be damned comfort IS more important. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zoltan said:


> https://picclick.com/NEW-MSA-Sunshield-for-MSA-Full-Brim-Hard-362268672634.html#&gid=1&pid=1
> 
> If you work outside every day this might save you from some melanoma removals also.
> 
> ...


Rather than have to add an accessory just buy this hard hat and be done with it:

https://www.grainger.com/product/VULCAN-Cowboy-Hard-Hat-3PTX6


----------

